# Ich darf endlich!!!



## Lunosch (28. September 2013)

So, nun ist es amtlich.

Hab heut die Prüfung gemacht und mit 0 Fehlern bestanden.:vik:

Nächste Woche geht's shoppen. Wer braucht Stöckelschuhe und Handtaschen - jetzt sind Trekkingschuhe, Outdoorjacken und Rucksack angesagt, wird ja eh kalt |supergri|supergri.

Dann noch schick Ruten, Rollen und Zubehör kaufen und los geht's. 

Freu mich total!!!!
|laola:|laola:


----------



## Nanninga (28. September 2013)

*AW: Ich darf endlich!!!*

*Glückwunsch zur Prüfung und viel Spaß beim Shoppen.Ich hoffe Du kaufst keine Pink-Edition!

Nanninga|wavey:
*


----------



## Lunosch (28. September 2013)

*AW: Ich darf endlich!!!*

Dankeschön.

Ganz sicher nicht .
Wobei für den anderen Threat wärs ja schon fast den Spaß wert.


----------



## Greenmile1 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Ich darf endlich!!!*

glückwunsch


----------



## wobbler68 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Ich darf endlich!!!*

Hallo


Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung.





Und viel Spaß beim Shoppen.






Mfg
Alex


----------



## phirania (28. September 2013)

*AW: Ich darf endlich!!!*

Nochmals Glückwunsch und ran ans Wasser die Fische warten....#h#h#h


----------



## Lunosch (29. September 2013)

*AW: Ich darf endlich!!!*

Vielen Dank Euch allen.

Kanns schon nicht mehr erwarten #:.


----------



## jigga1986 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Ich darf endlich!!!*

kaufst du schon jetzt erlaubnisscheine oder wartest du bis januar?


----------



## Lunosch (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Ich darf endlich!!!*

Hab am Donnerstag die Naab und am Samstag den Europakanal unsicher gemacht. :vik:

Nächste Woche ist der Ludwigskanal dran.

Ich schau einfach mal, was mir so zusagt und dann wird für nächstes Jahr entschieden wo ich ne Jahreskarte kaufe.


----------



## kleinerWelli (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Ich darf endlich!!!*

Petri:m


----------



## eifelmarc (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Ich darf endlich!!!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir. 

Viel Spaß und Erfolg.

Petri


----------

